# Is there a way to filter iPhone/iPod Touch apps?



## Piano Hero (Apr 7, 2010)

My mom just purchased an iPhone, and while we were looking through the free apps section, there were a noticable amount of apps with unmentionable content. I would like to get an iPod Touch sometime soon, but would really dislike the fact that there's a bunch of garbage on the apps section.

I haven't really played around with the iPhone yet, but is there a way to filter the crude applications?


----------



## sastark (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, there is: 

Open "Settings". 
Select "General". 
Select "Restrictions". (You'll have to enter a pass code (you create one the first time you select "Restrictions".))
Select "Enable Restrictions". 
Scroll down and select "Apps". 
You can then choose what "Age Limit" you want to see in the Apps. I believe that if you select "12+" you should not have to deal with most of the "junk" apps. (that is, you won't see the 17+ apps anymore)

Hope that helps! Enjoy the iPhone (and iPod Touch)!


----------

